# [CLOSED!] Teddy is crafting: oil-barrel bathtub



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Jock bear *Teddy* is crafting: *oil-barrel bathtub*.

If you are interested, please let me know.

I will send you a PM for the Dodo Code.

I am inviting two people at a given time.

When you arrive, please wait for me to take you to Teddy’s house.

I will try to get all interested people in for this DIY.

No tips are necessary.

_Warning:_ I recently voided Lucha. He will be replaced by Plucky (on Friday, May 15, 2020. The above map does not show that.)

_Also:_ *Leif* is in town. The picture shows the starters (for bushes) he is selling. Flower seeds are hyacinth and pansy.


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 14, 2020)

I’d like to stop in for the DIY, thank you


----------



## Eir (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come to visit! Thank you!


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

I will send forum members @ Posts #02 and #03 the PM for the Dodo Code.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

*Effective May 14, 2020 @ 10:55 p.m. ET:* Last call for anyone interested will be at 11:30 p.m. ET. If no one asks to come, I will close the thread. But, if you are interested, please let me know by then. That way, I will know at least one person has the need for this DIY.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 14, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I'm interested.



I just sent you a PM with the Dodo Code.


----------



## Big Ez (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come please !


----------



## Muddy (May 14, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

I will send PMs of the Dodo Code to forum members who posted at #s 07 and 08.


----------



## Ro1 (May 14, 2020)

Sent PM before posting - still open?


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

Ro1 said:


> Sent PM before posting - still open?



I just sent you a PM of the Dodo Code.


----------



## Blueandsilver (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come as well please!


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

Blueandsilver said:


> I would like to come as well please!



I will send you PM in a couple minutes. I am hosting 3 people.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Candy83 said:


> I will send you PM in a couple minutes. I am hosting 3 people.




You will be the last one in for this.

Afterward, I will close the thread.


----------

